# M&P Embeds - what caused this?



## peaches (Nov 14, 2008)

I tried embeds for the first time today and all the soaps have this sort of silvery layer between the embed and the soap.  What causes this and how do I prevent it from happening again?  I hosed the embeds and layers down with witch hazel before I poured the next layer on.  Advice please!


----------



## Deda (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't know, but I will be watching this thread for the answer!

I finally figured out how to pour my MP at a low enough temp that it doesn't melt the embeds.  

MP is fun and lends itself to so many creative looks, but I think, in someways it's way more finicky than CP.  The most important thing I've learned about MP is that it is NOT AS EASY as it looks!


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 14, 2008)

I honestly have no idea why that part is silver? Did you put in any silver mica? LOL It's possible when you pour too hot the colors may meld? Sorry drawing a blank.


----------



## peaches (Nov 14, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> I honestly have no idea why that part is silver? Did you put in any silver mica? LOL It's possible when you pour too hot the colors may meld? Sorry drawing a blank.



I used clear soap.  The embeds are primitive christmas trees made from clear soap which has been dyed green, and each tree is embedded in a clear bar.  That's it.  I'm tempted to cut one open and look at the cross section.


----------



## peaches (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, I did just cut into it and look at the cross section.  What appears to be a layer of some silvery substance is actually a HUGE air pocket between the clear layer and the embed.  I was actually able to slide the whole blade of the knife into this pocket.  

What causes huge air pockets like that?


----------



## digit (Nov 14, 2008)

No real clue here either............but could it have been where the witch hazel was? Maybe too much and when it dissipated or absorbed it left a gap?

Digit


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 14, 2008)

I have never seen that exact reacion in M&P before. You do NOT want to use witch hazel though, you wnt to use alcohol. Alcohol evaporates. I can only guess it's the witch hazel that did it. Could the silver be a puddle of witch hazel?

It does look like silver mica that did not mix evenly. Could there have been some mica in the mold already? maybe from a previous batch?


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh duh Kathy i forgot she said she used witch hazel. Yeah tab is right you should only use alcohol to remove the bubbles (air pockets) from forming and allowing both bases to adhere to each other.


----------



## peaches (Nov 14, 2008)

Well then, I'll go get me some alcohol first thing tomorrow.  I knew someone here would have the answer!    Thanks!


----------

